# Road Closure due to Frana



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

We have the direct road that leads to our home closed due to a Frana - there was an erosion of the road due to heavy winter snow and then heay rain too. The comune say they have applied to the region for funds on 2 occaions but have no news. Infact the Comune have stopped communicating with local residents that are affected. As many ae demanding a meeting with Il Sindaco.

One neighbour has found out that it costs €2k to repair the road and it could be open withind ays. It would still need long term reparis but atleast would be open and avoid an additional 20+kms plus round trip to the local town. The proposal has been sent to the comune but no response.

Please can anyone advise what action if any we can take to force the comune to repair and re-open the road.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

wher are you in Italy as for aney thing you do iam afraid its just waite


----------

